# How Far Can TEST ONLY Cycles Take You?



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

As the title suggests, How Far Can TEST ONLY Cycles Take You? *Assuming that both diet and training are spot on*, can Test Only cycles take say, a 6.0" guy to 220lbs 8% bodyfat? I know that there are many other variables to account for, genetics, etc... That said, I'm wondering if maybe test is overrated and that to achieve the aforementioned status, other AAS are needed.

Let's say that a guy with average genetics has no access to ANY other steroid other than synthetic Test, can this guy build a physique that is jaw-dropping?

Interested in people's thoughts on Test Only, especially advanced users and trainees, since we all know that Test Only beginning cycles work.

Thanks


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

There are plenty of people using test only with incredible physiques.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> There are plenty of people using test only with incredible physiques.


I'm yet to see any. And more often than not it turns out that they've been using GH, slin on the side, or actually have used other AAS, too.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I'm yet to see any. And more often than not it turns out that they've been using GH, slin on the side, or actually have used other AAS, too.


Well my coach coaches many bb'ers and pl'ers that use test only (usually because of health issues) this was shared with me because its looking the same will apply to me.

You can't believe much anyone says though cause most people say they use nothing


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

The only way to find out is run TEST only yourself for maybe 8 weeks .... add in another compound and see if it pushes your gains.

Or run TEST only for a complete cycle, then test+deca...... I am sure your gonna get more gains from both compounds


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Noone runs only test. After a couple of cycles you will want something extra


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I've just started 1400mg Test Prop EW ONLY. Just getting over Test Flu and time will tell, ey!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Unless there is a bloody good reason to not use an oral too, then use an oral too. It can be the difference of 10-20lb


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd say that test and an oral cycles would serve you well upto a point. You would probably need to be on a high test dose after a while.

A friend of mine who has done 4-5 test and oral cycles is 5'7 195lb ish 17.5 inch arms and sub 10% bf. He's a pretty big looking guy and strong as hell. Plus he's been off for about a year as moved to Aus so has probably shrunk some.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

You can build a great physique on test alone, no reason why not. But ppl want to include orals, deca or tren on top because the results are better.

I know lots of lads just running test at 1ml a week and they look great.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I never seem to get much strength from Test Only. Could be that I expect too much strength too soon, like I got with Tren.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm convinced for most of us...a short test cycle and maybe an oral is absolutley all we could possibly need...

most of us... if diet and training is on point won't need to progress past 500mg + an oral imo

of course if you are looking for the freaky deaky pro bodybuilder look you will have to introduce more

but for the most of us looking to put on a bit of size, get strong, get lean and look alpha... test is sufficient


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

1400mg test , how big are you ??


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

jay101 said:


> 1400mg test , how big are you ??


230lbs 6.0"


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

In my opinion that's way to much for your size , do U blast and cruise or do complete cycles in order to get to tht amount of test only ?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I've just started 1400mg Test Prop EW ONLY. Just getting over Test Flu and time will tell, ey!


Fcuk that!! 14ml of test.....why not just use test e?


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

I know a lot of people who use only test with good results.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

JuggernautJake said:


> I'm convinced for most of us...a short test cycle and maybe an oral is absolutley all we could possibly need...
> 
> most of us... if diet and training is on point won't need to progress past 500mg + an oral imo
> 
> ...


No matter what board you go on, there's so many exotic stacks, and the general adage is that the trainee must include tren, or deca, or NPP or whatever. My view is that I don't know if test only is enough, simply because I can't locate a sample size big enough to validate its effectiveness when utilised in this way.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

jay101 said:


> In my opinion that's way to much for your size , do U blast and cruise or do complete cycles in order to get to tht amount of test only ?


I blast and cruise. And I agree, but I'm giving this high dose test idea a go for myself, some self-empirical experimentation.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Fcuk that!! 14ml of test.....why not just use test e?


I hate long-esters. My homebrew prop isn't too painful.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

9inchesofheaven said:


> No matter what board you go on, there's so many exotic stacks, and the general adage is that the trainee must include tren, or deca, or NPP or whatever. My view is that I don't know if test only is enough, simply because I can't locate a sample size big enough to validate its effectiveness when utilised in this way.


agreed, but the masses are stupid...sounds incredibly condescending thing to say but it is true... people want too much too fast, they are stupid and impatient... this is a long term game we are playing... at least it is for me

never mind boards... just go into a gym and speak to some guys about what they are on... copious amount of tren, deca, test at disgusting doses at age 19...look average as hell...I was on 250 test e and got accused of everything under the sun...

the goal should be to get the most you can out of as little as you can...the only way to go is up so no point smashing 2 grams of test in you...

but I can tell you personally I know a lot of guys with amazing physiques out there built on test

and I personally know elite level powerlifters who have achieved national record totals on test and an oral


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I hate long-esters. My homebrew prop isn't too painful.


Even still. I put 2.5ml in my quad and get a dead leg for a day...where do you put it all?


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Even still. I put 2.5ml in my quad and get a dead leg for a day...where do you put it all?


Bis/Tris/Delts/Pecs.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I blast and cruise. And I agree, but I'm giving this high dose test idea a go for myself, some self-empirical experimentation.


Will be good to hear your results compared to say 800mg a week , most I've pinned test was 1200mg of test e , like u it was just to see how I coped but I personally thought it was a waste of money as gains wernt that much greater then when run lower, I did notice increased sides tho such increased arrogance and a load of spots over shoulders and upper back , took about a month to clear up after I'd dropped back to a sensible dose ( well what I class as sensible) for the remainder of my blast


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

jay101 said:


> Will be good to hear your results compared to say 800mg a week , most I've pinned test was 1200mg of test e , like u it was just to see how I coped but I personally thought it was a waste of money as gains wernt that much greater then when run lower, I did notice increased sides tho such increased arrogance and a load of spots over shoulders and upper back , took about a month to clear up after I'd dropped back to a sensible dose ( well what I class as sensible) for the remainder of my blast


I generally run test at about 500mg pw, and use either 600mg tren or NPP. I'll report back on this.


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I never seem to get much strength from Test Only. Could be that I expect too much strength too soon, like I got with Tren.


Try using AP testobolin if you haven't already done so. ive done many cycles now into my 2nd week of this stuff and cant believe its kicked in so good and the strength is ridic. best lab by far and I haven't even got into it properly yet. debating weather I need to add the tren in at all which im due to do so in next couple of weeks... along with var towards the end


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I recently used just 900mg of test, got me to 240lbs, about 17 stone i think that is at 5 foot 8. Got very strong and very big. Think I was about 205 before.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I have used used test only and got good results and know many other who have done.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

JuggernautJake said:


> agreed, but the masses are stupid...sounds incredibly condescending thing to say but it is true... people want too much too fast, they are stupid and impatient... this is a long term game we are playing... at least it is for me
> 
> never mind boards... just go into a gym and speak to some guys about what they are on... copious amount of tren, deca, test at disgusting doses at age 19...look average as hell...I was on 250 test e and got accused of everything under the sun...
> 
> ...


Spot on! great post.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

elliot438 said:


> I recently used just 900mg of test, got me to 240lbs, about 17 stone i think that is at 5 foot 8. Got very strong and very big. Think I was about 205 before.


Shiiit, that's a huge gain brother. What was your cycle exactly?


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 2, 2013)

Richyk said:


> Try using AP testobolin if you haven't already done so. ive done many cycles now into my 2nd week of this stuff and cant believe its kicked in so good and the strength is ridic. best lab by far and I haven't even got into it properly yet. debating weather I need to add the tren in at all which im due to do so in next couple of weeks... along with var towards the end


Was looking at that mate. Is it purely test with different esters?


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Shiiit, that's a huge gain brother. What was your cycle exactly?


It was just 900mg of Chem Tech Test E for 15 weeks. I used a bit of dbol for first couple of weeks but it just blunted my appetite a bit, not too bad but I was trying to gain so dropped it pretty soon.


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I'm yet to see any. And more often than not it turns out that they've been using GH, slin on the side, or actually have used other AAS, too.


Sounds like you already had your opinion on this sorted before you even asked the question.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> Sounds like you already had your opinion on this sorted before you even asked the question.


Asking for others' opinions. Plus, an opinion is an unsubstantiated belief... So I was looking for some hard evidence that this **** is good.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

elliot438 said:


> It was just 900mg of Chem Tech Test E for 15 weeks. I used a bit of dbol for first couple of weeks but it just blunted my appetite a bit, not too bad but I was trying to gain so dropped it pretty soon.


Good effort. Dbol fvcks my appetite to shiiit, too.


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSurgeon said:


> Was looking at that mate. Is it purely test with different esters?


Funny enough mate just test enanth. Never done a long ester that has worked so quick and I'm doing 16 weeks of this stuff. Should really be too early to comment but honest I feel the need to already


----------



## john420 (Feb 13, 2015)

I do test only, I may not quite gain as much as others I see that are using gear (none of them do test itself) but I seem to keep a lot more of my gains than what they do after stopping. They're using test, tren, deca usually and they lose ****ing loads after a month of stopped cycle, they even go smaller than I do when I've stopped cycle for some reason. Test itself all the way for me, but that's just me and my experience. It seems that the stuff you normally stack with test gives you pretty nice gains on top, but seems to be a lot harder to hold onto after stopping the cycle than it is to hold onto the gains from test itself. You'd probably need to eat 2-3 x more as you did while on cycle in order to hold onto the gains. But as they say... we're all different.


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Jake,

I'm wanting to run a Test E and maybe DBol cycle for my 1st cycle and was curious as to what PCT you use if any or you've old advise to use


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ Clomid and Nolva.

As an update, I'm switching over from the Prop to Enanthate. I'm also adding in Aromasin.

Just so you all know, the Test Flu was a ba5tard in the first two weeks.


----------



## ScottyDog (Feb 6, 2009)

First off, i have looked for a better suited thread and cant seem to find one so feel free to recommend. There is some good information on here and wanted to get some others opinions on what im doing...

Im on week 6 of a Test Cyp cycle and i was aiming for a 12 - 16 week duration but this is my third test only cycle and don't 'seem' feel the same as other cycles and was thinking to maybe up the dose?

Past cycles: Test E 500mg / week 10 - 12 weeks PCT of nolva & clomid with no harsh sides (just bacne)

Current cycle is Test Cyp 500mg

Diet and training seems to be well balanced (i work in the industry) and my recovery is awesome but i am experiencing some bloat so i am monitoring carbs, salt, water etc

Age 26 H 6'2 W15st 11lbs ish bf% est 12 - 15

What would you recommend, stick to 500 or up the dose? I dont want to gain loads then lose most of it, i want to be as dry as possible and im looking for lean gains.

Lastly, what does everyone else think works best with regards to sets / reps? I do a range of weights/sets and reps.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoskins12 (Apr 26, 2015)

Could i run 0.5ml of test 400 a week and see results (first cycle)


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Hoskins12 said:


> Could i run 0.5ml of test 400 a week and see results (first cycle)


You will look like Rich Piana within 12 weeks sir.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

90% of my cycles have been test only, even when competing (strongman)

and no big doses either

not that i feel i have an amazing physique or strength but i have deffo made decent progress even when other factors were p1ss poor


----------



## Hoskins12 (Apr 26, 2015)

simply seeking advice, no need to be immature pal


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Hoskins12 said:


> simply seeking advice, no need to be immature pal


We need more information for an accurate amswer but short yes you will se results but it will come down to several parameters.


----------



## Hoskins12 (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay, I'm 6ft1 196lbs 13% bf and i'm 19 years old been training for 3 years. So would 0.5ml a week of test 400 give good results with proper diet and nolvadex for pct cycle.


----------



## storm13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hoskins12 said:


> Okay, I'm 6ft1 196lbs 13% bf and i'm 19 years old been training for 3 years. So would 0.5ml a week of test 400 give good results with proper diet and nolvadex for pct cycle.


pct? u will be dissapointed imo,dont bother with 0,5 ml.

It will shut you down anyway so just go on 500mg weekly for first time and do pct. 0,5 is just a trt dosage,not worth it imo


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I believe for a 6 foot guy, 220lbs with 8% is possible even without a test only cycle


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I believe for a 6 foot guy, 220lbs with 8% is possible even without a test only cycle


Keep dreaming sir.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Surely a test only cycle will always brings results, after all, its test that is the biggest factor when building muscle. Its more the "speed" you get it that is determined by the other compounds.

We all know how powerful tren is, and that brings results faster. But no reason why you cant get the same results with test only, just at a slower pace. I like test only these days, tren destroys my head, and deca never really done that much for me. Oxys are my favourite but they mess up my BP so bad I have to avoid.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

If i was 6 foot, i would have shown you mate. Let's make a mid way and agree at 10%..lol



Mogadishu said:


> Keep dreaming sir.


----------



## Hoskins12 (Apr 26, 2015)

What would you say the gains would be like, my diet is on point. I don't want to blow up massive I just want to do 1 cycle without my parents knowing i'm on roids ahah. Btw thanks for all the advice i really appreciate it honestly.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Hoskins12 said:


> What would you say the gains would be like, my diet is on point. I don't want to blow up massive I just want to do 1 cycle without my parents knowing i'm on roids ahah. Btw thanks for all the advice i really appreciate it honestly.


You won't blow up massive... If you do it'd be water and fat at any rate.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Got to say im impressed with ap testobolin at 500mg a week...did 2ml last night got one amp left  them ots switch to cidos will b ordering more this week tho and more nandrobolin ready for next session. ..had three years off the gym..8 weeks bk and gaining quite fast tho I know a lot os water bit feel strong



Richyk said:


> Try using AP testobolin if you haven't already done so. ive done many cycles now into my 2nd week of this stuff and cant believe its kicked in so good and the strength is ridic. best lab by far and I haven't even got into it properly yet. debating weather I need to add the tren in at all which im due to do so in next couple of weeks... along with var towards the end


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Test E 250mg/wk is my standard cycle.

The pic in my avi is about 8 weeks post cycle.

Granted, I'll never get huge on this cycle but it gets me results that I'm happy with with minimal fuss, minimal cost and minimal health risk.


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Test alone can be used but as everything there will be a curve of diminishing returns. The longer you only use test. But it can take you to a certain point were you will be happy if you don't look for that freaky look. I could see all the "natty" fitness models just using test. Some of them have good size but the freakish look wouldn't do them any good bc that's not what the majority want to look at or look like.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Unless there is a bloody good reason to not use an oral too, then use an oral too. It can be the difference of 10-20lb


10-20lbs of water retention on the face are the only gains you've ever made on a cycle, 'dianabol man'; we've all seen the videos on YouTube, you bloated mess.

:lol:


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Mogadishu said:


> Keep dreaming sir.


Shut up, you moron.

I'm 5''10, 210lbs @ 10%bf. So at 6" for him to weigh 220lbs @ 8% is very achievable, and he doesn't need your loser mentality to dissuade him otherwise, you cvnt.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

WrightStar said:


> Shut up, you moron.
> 
> I'm 5''10, 210lbs @ 10%bf. So at 6" for him to weigh 220lbs @ 8% is very achievable, and he doesn't need your loser mentality to dissuade him otherwise, you cvnt.


Natural???!!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

People suggest ''Test is Test'' and with this being ''How far can Test ONLY take you?'' how do you lot think results would differ from let's say? genuine/authentic Norma Test E vs a Test from an UGL? BOTH @ 250 - 500mg surely, you'd think the genuine Pharma Test E will deliver more in terms of results?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

WrightStar said:


> Shut up, you moron.
> 
> I'm 5''10, 210lbs @ 10%bf. So at 6" for him to weigh 220lbs @ 8% is very achievable, and he doesn't need your loser mentality to dissuade him otherwise, you cvnt.


You are full of **** sir.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

If the ugl is correctly dosed there would be no difference in terms of results. The benefit of legit pharma is simply that you know the dosing is exactly right and the production methods are sterile.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Mogadishu said:


> You are full of **** sir.


No. All I have demonstrated is that it can be done by some that put their mind to it, but it certainly can't be achieved my downbeat losers like yourself that clearly don't know how to train/how to eat correctly. Cvnt.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

WrightStar said:


> No. All I have demonstrated is that it can be done by some that put their mind to it, but it certainly can't be achieved my downbeat losers like yourself that clearly don't know how to train/how to eat correctly. Cvnt.


Pics.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

WrightStar said:


> No. All I have demonstrated is that it can be done by some that put their mind to it, but it certainly can't be achieved my downbeat losers like yourself that clearly don't know how to train/how to eat correctly. Cvnt.


Im thinking of this when I read your bull**** sir.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

OK, so it's been 5 months since I started this.

I've gotten better results in terms of mass gain from 600mg Test a week than I did on 1g+. Simply put, I had no appetite on the higher dose and so could not consume the necessary calories. On the 600mg a week, I could eat a lot and consequently gained better and indeed, felt better.

6 weeks of this time I lowered my dose to 300mg every 9 days whilst cutting. I cut a substantial amount of bodyfat and unfortunately lost a fair bit of strength and muscle, too (this never happened on tren). However, upon resuming 600mg a week and upping calories strength came back, albeit with much less bodyfat.

I'd ike to add that the past three weeks I have added dbol at 30mg ED. My strength had started to rocket but, my appetite is dwindling and I'm starting to feel like utter s**t, ergo I'll be returning to the test only yet again.

Ultimately, gains have been so very very slow on test only. Very slow. It's certainly a long term endeavour when compared to the rapid nature of gains when a cycle is coupled with various AAS.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

9inchesofheaven said:


> OK, so it's been 5 months since I started this.
> 
> I've gotten better results in terms of mass gain from 600mg Test a week than I did on 1g+. Simply put, I had no appetite on the higher dose and so could not consume the necessary calories. On the 600mg a week, I could eat a lot and consequently gained better and indeed, felt better.
> 
> ...


however, you'll probably lose less coming off test only, 1 reason it's easier, quicker recovery, and 2nd reason you'll lose less coming off 600mg than 1g+ as it's less of a drop in hormones


----------

